

Coinbase annotated Satoshi Bitcoin paper on Rap Genius - nickatnite
http://news.rapgenius.com/Satoshi-nakamoto-bitcoin-a-peer-to-peer-electronic-cash-system-annotated

======
jmathai
I love the idea of annotation. I don't love the idea of Rap Genius. Here's
why.

AFAIK Rap Genius has to host all of the content that can be annotated through
their platform. That means a copy/fork of it has to be put on their servers.
It also means they decide which content can be annotated.

Immensely valuable stuff.

Unlike Quora or StackOverflow, it's a collection of thoughts around works
which can date back in history - predating Rap Genius and not created on Rap
Genius.

Being a VC backed / for-profit venture I don't see how Rap Genius can make
changes that would measurably change my view. Happy to be proven wrong!

That being said, there's [http://hypothes.is/](http://hypothes.is/)

